# Beretta ID



## Dingus (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi All,

New to the forum and in need of some help identifying this Beretta. I apologize in advance for my lack of photography skills but hope these pics will be good enough. I can take more if necessary. Anyway, my Dad recently pulled these two guns out of storage. We tried loading the Beretta but it will not feed ammo from the clip. I believe the spring in the clip is damaged. I am looking for any help in identifying model, vintage or any other info on this gun. I would also appreciate any feedback on where to purchase parts for it (mainly just a new clip or spring for the old clip). Greatly appreciate any info anyone can offer!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a private message


----------



## Dingus (Aug 13, 2020)

Got it - Thank You.


----------



## bryan9905 (Jan 30, 2017)

Your pistol is a model 1935. It was Italian air force issue during World War II. The nearly identical but larger 1934 was army issue, caliber 9mm short (.380). Both were imported to the U.S. post war until 1968. A commercial model should have proofs and a mfg date on the left side of the frame. If the magazine feed lips appear undamaged and the mag is clean, you could check Gun Parts Corp. (Numrich) or Sarco for replacement springs or a replacement magazine. A replacement magazine will probably not be Beretta manufacture so a spring will likely be a better bet. Beware s&h cost.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking pistol my friend! That's the one that "started it all" for them. I know the Germans liked to get their hands on them, back when the Italians and them were fighting the same war.


----------



## Dingus (Aug 13, 2020)

bryan9905 said:


> Your pistol is a model 1935. It was Italian air force issue during World War II. The nearly identical but larger 1934 was army issue, caliber 9mm short (.380). Both were imported to the U.S. post war until 1968. A commercial model should have proofs and a mfg date on the left side of the frame. If the magazine feed lips appear undamaged and the mag is clean, you could check Gun Parts Corp. (Numrich) or Sarco for replacement springs or a replacement magazine. A replacement magazine will probably not be Beretta manufacture so a spring will likely be a better bet. Beware s&h cost.


Thank You Very Much! Greatly appreciate the info and we definitely want to get the parts to get it functional again! Would the gun have any special markings if it was imported into the US? I took it to a local gun shop and was told that imported Berettas had marking denoting they were imported but said this pistol did not have those markings. Just trying to learn what we can about this gun. Greatly appreciate the info!! Again - Thank You Very Much!!


----------



## Dingus (Aug 13, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Nice looking pistol my friend! That's the one that "started it all" for them. I know the Germans liked to get their hands on them, back when the Italians and them were fighting the same war.


Thank You! It is a very nice pistol. My Father had it packed away for a very long time. It is in very nice condition aside from the magazine spring. I want to get it functioning again for him. Thanks again!


----------



## Dingus (Aug 13, 2020)

Dingus said:


> Thank You Very Much! Greatly appreciate the info and we definitely want to get the parts to get it functional again! Would the gun have any special markings if it was imported into the US? I took it to a local gun shop and was told that imported Berettas had marking denoting they were imported but said this pistol did not have those markings. Just trying to learn what we can about this gun. Greatly appreciate the info!! Again - Thank You Very Much!!


I checked Numrich & Sarco but no luck with the mag. They do have mags for the 1934 model. Would you know if they would be interchangeable?


----------

